# rotor 3d+ bb30 on ss evo



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, is the rotor 3d + bb30 is compatible with the pressfit super six evo? I guess so, but just to be sure ??

thanks


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

You'll need to use the 11.5mm spacers (2) that comes with the crankset and install one on each side, DS & NDS. 
Rotor also recommends a 1mm spacer between the preload adjuster ring and the large spacer on the NDS.


----------

